# whipping lure limit



## sniper's mojo (Nov 29, 2005)

I did a search and could not come up with anything. How many pencil plugs are you legally allowed to run on a whipping set up and does it have anything to do with how many guys are on your boat? Thanks!


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Four lures may be used per line. Does not have anything to do with the number of people in the boat.


----------



## FishTales (Feb 13, 2002)

WALLEYE MIKE said:


> Four lures may be used per line. Does not have anything to do with the number of people in the boat.


Before the confusion of how many lures, how many rods, how many lines etc, lets clarify this.
You are allowed a total of 4 lures, on one line.
Let's say you put out a dead stick with one lure, then you can only have 3 lures on the whipping rod.
Just remember, your allowed a total of 2 rods with a total of 4 lures.
With only one rod out, yes you can have 4 lures on it. 
Rich


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

4 theoretically. I would have 2 after I cut the tangled mess off and regained my sanity.


----------



## motcityman (Apr 4, 2006)

ESOX said:


> 4 theoretically. I would have 2 after I cut the tangled mess off and regained my sanity.


 
that's what happens with mine tooooooooo...tangled mess:bloos:


----------



## sniper's mojo (Nov 29, 2005)

Just started whippin this year so I apreciate the detailed info. I have only been out a dozen times or so but love this type of fishing. I had a buddy of mine who grew up in port huron turn me on to it, but this question did not seem to have a definite answer. We have been running 3 pencil plugs and a rap at the end. I guess i have had beginners luck because no major tangles yet. I did snap off 2 set ups but recovered both by a lucky snag. Thnaks again.


----------



## eddiejohn4 (Dec 23, 2005)

I use two and have found this more then enough and less you love tangles.


----------



## redneckdan (Dec 14, 2004)

are you guys talkin about chuggin? Are you stacking the lures? I've run 4 in a line a couple times and had no problems. I have the lead about 4 foot above the sinker. The whole lead is about 50' long. If you put a rap or bomber in front of a pencil plug, the rap/bomber will impart some movement on the pencil plug. By adding more lures, you can help fine tune the rig for those days when you have a real stiff wind out of the south.


----------



## FishTales (Feb 13, 2002)

redneckdan said:


> are you guys talkin about chuggin?


This is a picture of a Chugging Outfit. Rich


----------



## redneckdan (Dec 14, 2004)

thats bottom pounding, they do that down near algonac.


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

Also known as "chugging" with a chugging stick and chugging rig.

Whipping is done with a rod and reel and several leaders with lures all piggy-backed together. There have been several threads with good info up in the "Warm Water" fishing forums on this Message Board.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

redneckdan said:


> thats bottom pounding, they do that down near algonac.


Never heard it that way before.(bottom pounding) Always known it as chugging (30+years)

Some guys use their hand only, some with the stick and me with a 2ft rod and reel.


----------



## sniper's mojo (Nov 29, 2005)

I actually have been posting reports in the fishing forums of this site and others about this type of fishing. The one thing I have learned is everyone has there own name for the same thing. Im not kidding, on one site it is chugging another whipping another etc........ Bottomline is it is effective and fun. That chuggin set up that is pictured a couple of replies ahead of this one is not what we were using. That, from what I have read seems more like a handlining rig. That being said I am sure there are ten other names for it. We had 3 pencil plugs about 4 ft. apart with a rapala at the end and a three way swivel at the front with a 2 oz. weight on a 2 ft. leader. Call it what you will, I am bored with the debate I call it effective!!!!!!! Good luck to all in this type of fishing regardless what you call it.


----------



## FishTales (Feb 13, 2002)

Sniper, 
You must have missed something in this thread.
The original question was in regards to "Whipping" which is what you are referring to. Whipping is just as you said it.
RedneckDan, asked if we were talking about "Chugging", that is why I posted the pic of the chugging outfit.
Sorry if we got you confused.  :lol: 
Rich


----------



## sniper's mojo (Nov 29, 2005)

FishTales said:


> Sniper,
> You must have missed something in this thread.
> The original question was in regards to "Whipping" which is what you are referring to. Whipping is just as you said it.
> RedneckDan, asked if we were talking about "Chugging", that is why I posted the pic of the chugging outfit.
> ...


Yea your right, that debate was from the other site I post on. Tight lines!


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

I believe we are done here.


----------

